# Is a russian or red foot better?



## Brittany (Jan 28, 2014)

As in:
-personality
-hibernation, I know that's only Russians but do they have to hibernate?
-lighting/heating
-care requirements
Anything else** 
I'm defiantly leaking towards russian, but not if it has to hibernate for a long time because then half the year I won't have him basically! Ha


----------



## tortoise5643 (Jan 28, 2014)

Russian pretty much wins in all of those and no they don't have to hibernate. However, redfoots have good personalities but they are harder to take care of.


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2014)

Where do you live?

Dry climate will be "easier" to care for a russian.

Humid warm climate, "easier" to care for red foot.


----------



## pfara (Jan 28, 2014)

tortoise5643 said:


> Russian pretty much wins in all of those and no they don't have to hibernate. However, redfoots have good personalities but they are harder to take care of.



I might be biased (okay I'm definitely biased), but I don't really consider reds to be very hard to care for. The initial setup, prior to getting my reds, was the hardest part. Now with timers, thermostats, lots of plants my enclosure pretty much runs itself and all I really do is wash the water dishes, drop some food in then enjoy the torts.

That said, I've read that Russians are an all around winner for anyone interested in torts. Any tortoise is a great choice depending on how much time, effort, and space you wanna put in. I just happened to like redfoots from the very beginning.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 28, 2014)

Torts don't have to hibernate unless your breeding them . But RT are loners they don't do well in pairs they get reall mean with each other . Red foots don't stay as small as RT . Red foots can take more fruit then RT who should nt have fruit


----------



## tortoise5643 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: RE: Is a russian or red foot better?*



pfara said:


> tortoise5643 said:
> 
> 
> > Russian pretty much wins in all of those and no they don't have to hibernate. However, redfoots have good personalities but they are harder to take care of.
> ...



I'm mainly saying that because of the night heat needed as babies/juveniles, the size, and because they need higher humidity. Russians are easier in many of these aspects.


----------



## pfara (Jan 28, 2014)

The size issue seems kinda moot. Both species need tons of space despite size. I'm own no Russians but from what I've read, they seem more restless in small spaces.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm also biased I love red footed tortoises . They are easy to keep . They seem to love attention . An they have beautiful red legs . I would not give my babies up for any other tortoise . I also have sulcata tortoises to . They are awesome to butt they get big . I say get a red foot .


----------



## Brittany (Jan 28, 2014)

So what is a good age to get a russian tortoise? Is it different caring for a hatchling then a older aged one?


----------



## mitch (Jan 30, 2014)

Iv had russian tortoises for over 5 years know when I first got my russian tortoise I didn't no how to look after her she was about 1 years of age and I got a home lamp and no heater I just used grass for a hole year and then i found out thy have to have a heater and special uv bulb I mean she was perfectly happy tortoises can take a lot I would say russian there friendlier and easier and they do still breed if they don't hibrinate 100 russiAn


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 30, 2014)

Brittany said:


> So what is a good age to get a russian tortoise? Is it different caring for a hatchling then a older aged one?



I would try and find an adult. They are easy to care for as you do not have to worry about humidity like you do the babies and not all babies make it even with the best of care.


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 1, 2014)

* RUSSIAN! RUSSIAN!*
i'm clearly a bit of a Russian tort nut. They're so easy (no tort is _"easy"_ but you get the idea) and they are very good tempered. However, unless you can settle for just one (easier said than done) then you will have to mange several cages.


----------



## JasonMcKeownSr (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm still a "green" tort owner. I just got my first RT. I have never had a red foot so I can only comment on my experience with my RT. She is a snap to care for. Well at least I think so. Before her I have had my RES which takes a lot to care for due to it being aquatic. So careing for peanut (RT) was a snap. As for personality... She is awesome. She is extremely out going and really seems to love it when I stand at her enclosure and talk with her. I may be out of my mind but when I stand at her enclosure and pet her shell its almost like she shows off lol. I know crazy right? But I'll take a video and post it. As soon as I'm there she starts doing laps around her enclosure climbing over all her rocks and walks to my hand. Lol. I'm rambling sorry. I just wanted to chime in and give my experience with my RT. But I hope to get a red foot soon. Then I can give more accurate comparison .


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 16, 2014)

Im biased too. I LOVE my Russian, you can not beat their spunk. 
Plenty of russians out there need adopted too, you can usually find them cheap on sites like craigslist.


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 16, 2014)

i'm with pfara red foots are pretty simple to care for it's all about the initial setup only thing i do is give clean water/food and mist on occasion when it's necessary


----------



## JasonMcKeownSr (Sep 16, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Im biased too. I LOVE my Russian, you can not beat their spunk.
> Plenty of russians out there need adopted too, you can usually find them cheap on sites like craigslist.


Yea. That's where I got mine. I replied to a add. This couple was moving and couldn't take her. So I bought her for 20 bucks and her lights were throw in. Got a killer deal!!! I've only had her now for 3 days. And she is AWESOME!!! So full of pep and life. Very active and healthy. I built her a 6 foot by 3 foot enclosure and she is in heaven lol. She is amazing!


----------



## JasonMcKeownSr (Sep 16, 2014)

JasonMcKeownSr said:


> Yea. That's where I got mine. I replied to a add. This couple was moving and couldn't take her. So I bought her for 20 bucks and her lights were throw in. Got a killer deal!!! I've only had her now for 3 days. And she is AWESOME!!! So full of pep and life. Very active and healthy. I built her a 6 foot by 3 foot enclosure and she is in heaven lol. She is amazing!


Speaking of lights. The light and fixture was thrown in with my tort. I already had lights so the ones thrown in were extras for me. So if you know anyone needing lights and fixture ide be more than happy to help someone out


----------



## JasonMcKeownSr (Sep 16, 2014)

To each their own. Red foot or Russian. Didn't matter the species Cuz we all can admit they ALL are AWESOME!!!!lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 16, 2014)

That's an easy one ......


----------



## domalle (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with N2TORTS about redfoots as favorites but I am surprised that no one mentioned that the influx of wild caught Russian tortoise imports into this country has reached criminal proportions and needs to halt. Sorry to raise this issue but I fought very hard against our export of Three-Toed Box turtles to Europe and it's happening now to Russian tortoises in the extreme.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2014)

You still didn't mention your location...Or did I miss it? Here in the southern U.S. keeping red foots is a snap. Lots of heat and humidity. Even the food grows wild!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah......Redfoots are the BEST  But that's all I've ever really owned, so yes I'm being biased but they are amazing tortoises with great personality & a hardy species.


----------

